# Chipped tooth



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We just noticed one of Ruby's back, bottom molars has one of the cusps chipped off. It looks like a small red spot on the tooth, so it's down to the pulp of the tooth. Doesn't appear to be cracked. Has anyone dealt with this? She's acting 100% normal even though everything I'm reading online say it's incredibly painful. We have noticed her breath is smelly more than usual.

I'm finding that the only thing to do is get the tooth pulled, unless I want to take her to a vet specialist dentist and get a cap put on, which is likely very expensive. Can they get along just fine without a molar? It's one of her large molars. :-/


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I remembered this post from a little while back.
http://www.vizslaforums.com/#/topics/11800


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, TR! After a vet visit and discussing the options, we are opting to have the tooth removed. With the pulp of the tooth exposed, we can't leave it as-is even though it isn't causing her any pain and she's still chewing/eating on that side like nothing is wrong. We *could* get a root canal on that tooth, but it would be over $1,000 and there's no guarantee it would hold. 

Our vet said it's a tedious extraction since it's such a large tooth. He will cut the tooth into several sections and remove it little by little to ensure that there's not too much force placed on her jaw which could cause a jaw fracture. He reassured me he does extractions on this tooth all the time and hasn't had any issues in many years. 

The surgery is scheduled for tomorrow along with a dental cleaning since we're having to put her under anyway. Always nervous to put our girl under anesthesia but hoping all goes well.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've heard some vets say "If it's not bothering the dog, and the tooth doesn't turn dark. You can leave it alone. That some dogs never have a problem with it."

My only thought to this is, dogs can't tell us if something hurts, and many have a high pain tolerance. How long would they be in pain, before they presented signs?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It sounds like the vet is experienced and capable. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I just realized I never updated!
Tooth extraction and tooth cleaning went well. She was of course super wobbly all night Friday from the anesthesia. We have her on softened food for another 6 days. For now we plan on taking away her water buffalo horns and deer antler chews. We're pretty certain she broke her tooth on one of those and we aren't wanting a repeat occurrence.


----------

